# Форум на русском языке  > Новости  > Новости интернет-пространства  >  Коллекторы ищут должников на "Одноклассники.ру"

## ALEX(XX)

За заемщиками коллекторы пошли в интернет. Они придумали использовать коммуникационные сервисы odnoklassniki.ru, www.moikrug.ru и www.vkontakte.ru. На сайте специально обученная девушка размещает "свою" анкету и начинает искать "одноклассников", а вернее -- должников. При этом коллекторы, что называется, "бьют по живому". Ведь с точки зрения реальных имен и реального общения сайты типа www.odnoklassniki.ru являются идеальным ресурсом. По словам психологов, когда человек возвращается в детство, он раскрепощается и становится более открытым для получения от него нужной информации. 
Задача человека, действующего под маской девушки,-- найти человека с похожими на заемщика данными, при помощи переписки удостовериться, что он тот самый должник, а затем добиться номера его действующего мобильного телефона. По которому с должником затем свяжутся коллекторы. При этом коллекторы не скрывают, что для достижения главной цели (номера мобильного телефона и адреса проживания должника) девушке позволительны все способы -- от флирта до личных встреч. 
И пусть охват аудитории интернет-сервисов пока несравним с количеством физических лиц, задолжавшим банкам, коллекторы без работы не останутся. По оценкам самих банкиров, в России сейчас более 70 млн граждан имеют официальные долги перед различными организациями. А статистика ЦБ показывает, что доля просроченных кредитов все время растет. Даже в сегодняшних условиях стагнации рынка розничного кредитования банки не скрывают, что предпочитают избавляться от плохих долгов раз и навсегда -- посредством продажи коллекторам (см. стр. 15). А на сайтах vkontakte.ru и odnoklassniki.ru сейчас зарегистрировано в общей сложности около 8 млн человек. 

securitylab.ru

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Shark

Благодать!
Злоупотребляй - не хочу...

----------


## ScratchyClaws

ссылка на страницу 15 порадовала...

скоро так будут искать призывников, уклонившихся от службы в армии..

----------


## maXmo

не будут, для этого деньги нужны

----------


## Trotil

http://blogs.yandex.ru/cachedcopy.xm...1f7d217&i=7331

----------


## ScratchyClaws

не уважаю сервисы которые шлют подобные сообщения - 




> Здравствуйте,
> 
> Ваш друг Пётр ****  добавил Вас в друзья на сайте http://vkontakte.ru
> 
> Вы можете зайти на сайт и просмотреть страницы Ваших друзей и однокурсников,
> используя Ваш e-mail и автоматически созданный пароль: M2Fnya2LR
> 
> ВКонтакте.ру - самый популярный молодежный сайт России, который представляет
> собой закрытый вузовский справочник, позволяющий студентам элитных
> ...


Меня там нельзя в друзья добавить, ибо я там не зарегестрирована... но это хоть от братика моего... а на другие имейлы приходило вообще от незнакомых людей... 
А МойКруг (или ещё кто-то) пошли дальше - сообщения были просто *вас добавили в друзья* (абсолютно незнакомый человек!!!!!) и инфа о вашем логине-пароле (если вдруг забыли)....
если бы не левый логин имя ящика+цифры поверила бы что успела там зарегится (я в инете с 99 года... много где уже регилась)



А вот на одноклассниках я давно уже... но они испортились очень... и портятся с каждым месяцем...

----------

